# keyboard shortcut to reset all adjustments made to an image?



## hassiman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Guys...

Please refresh my memory... what are the keyboard commands that reset all adjsutments made to a specific image?

How doe one just remove on adjustment from the list of adjsutments made? Can you select one and remove it without mucking up everything else?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 15, 2009)

Ctrl-Shift-R / Cmd-Shift-R will reset to default.

You can't 'remove an adjustment from the list' exactly, but it tells you how far you moved which slider, so you can just move the slider the opposite direction.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2009)

[quote author=hassiman link=topic=7231.msg49254#msg49254 date=1247691485]
Hi Guys...

Please refresh my memory... what are the keyboard commands that reset all adjsutments made to a specific image?

How doe one just remove on adjustment from the list of adjsutments made? Can you select one and remove it without mucking up everything else?
[/quote] As Victoria has stated, you cannot remove an adjustment from the middle. You can pick up the adjustment at the step just prior and make adjustments that take you down a different fork. In which case the priior adjustments are lost unless you have made a Snapshot. 

If you want to remove all adjustments to an image there is a Lightroom Preset called 'General - Zeroed' that sets all the sliders to their 'zero' point.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 15, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7231.msg49266#msg49266 date=1247696'48]
If you want to remove all adjustments to an image there is a Lightroom Preset called 'General - Zeroed' that sets all the sliders to their 'zero' point. 
[/quote]
Although the zero'd isn't the default setting for raw file formats, as they have a 5' brightness, 25 contrast and tone curve applied by default, and those images generally benefit from those settings as a starting point.


----------

